# Suspension of certain sections of the amended Immigration Regulations



## hopeful1986 (Feb 5, 2014)

I am so disappointed. Certain sections of the current immigration regulations were suspended by the DHA after an uproar by thw tourism sector. Those were only the sections if the regulations that affect the tourism sector. They acted, spoke up and things changed.

My disappointment is in the inability for the common economical, career immigrant, or even the average refugee to effect this kind of change. It underscores the "second class citizen" sentiment that has been the thesis of my experience as an immigrant in SA. ARE we allowed to demand fair treatment? Quality sevices? Transparency? DO immigrants have rights (practically applicable, oft used, respected and enforced rights)? Could a standing up for our rights ever really have been allowed to happen? I just struggle, knowing how qualified i am, how hard i work, how much i have already invested in this country, how much i have to offer it, to believe that its possible that had i stood up, and demanded my rights i could ever, in a millions years, have achieved anything near the victory that the (largely south african citizen run) tourism industry achieved. 

That just breaks my heart.


----------



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi hopeful1986. I hear you, I was disappointed that the amendments didn't hold anything for those on TRPs. As an SA citizen with a fiance who is a foreigner, I sure wish there was something we could do. I think the general populace are not going to stand up for the rights of foreigners as they don't understand the huge contribution they make to our economy, in fact they think foreigners are here to steal their jobs and drive up property prices. And we have a government that doesn't really care about how these things affect their image abroad. There is a local group/NGO that fights for the rights of foreign refugees, mostly from Zimbabwe, but that doesn't really help skilled foreigners that are here to contribute to the economy. I don't know... I feel really ashamed by the way people get treated here, especially after having lived and worked abroad myself and having been treated far better in those countries.


----------



## dave_c (Jul 1, 2015)

Absolutely right! Foreigners who are here to work (legally) are treated like dirt. I tweeted DHA a while back and they said something along the lines of "foreigners should only be permitted to fill positions where a local candidate cannot be found". 

We applied for CSV for my wife but it has been rejected. Pending outcome of appeal we will go for spouse permit but I guess we will have to resubmit everything again. At least we can prove our relationship has been in existence for 3 years (married for 1).

Good luck


----------

